# Anyone out on Sakakawea?



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've heard fishing has been good on the river off the hook, but I haven't heard from anywhere else.

Anyone out?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Goin' saturday. You up for a drive??


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We'll be out on Friday at your "dead sea".  Give me a jingle.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

dblkluk said:


> Goin' saturday. You up for a drive??


Sunday?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Sorry I missed your last post Scott. I decided to "rest up" after the New Years festivities... :drunk:


----------



## eyehunter (Jan 15, 2004)

fished the east end 1-1-06, slow day, graphed alot of fish, but only caught a perch and small wally. Watch out for bad ice though. there were two small spots of open water and then i took about 5 steps off the shore in one spot and fell right through. Ice where we fished was about 8-11 inches but overall it was pretty sketchy. WATCH OUT


----------

